# Echtheit Online Shop Sparfuchsshop.de



## doubler88 (19 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bräuchte eure Meinung zu dem Shop "Sparfuchsshop.de". 
Würde da gerne bestellen, aber einige Dinge machen mich stutzig.
Sowie Bezahlung ist nur per Vorkasse Überweisung möglich usw.  
Konnte nur einige wenige Bewertungen  finden. Aber diese könnten genau so Fake sein. 

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich die Echtheit des Shops prüfen kann?


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2015)

> Adresse www.Onlein-Sparfuks-Shop.de
> Mühlenstr 8a
> 14167 Berlin
> Deutschland
> ...



Die wissen anscheinend selber nicht so wirklich wie sie nun heißen 

Finger weg !!


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2015)

Entweder unsauber oder Dilettanten. Beides Ausschlußgründe. Ich würde dort nicht kaufen.


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2015)

Es werden auch gleich mal Bankdaten des Kunden abgegriffen  Wofür auch immer


Ohne Worte



> *Ihre Bank Daten ist ein  Sicherheitsgrund   falls sie bei uns anrufen und wir Auskünfte geben können und wenn sie in den Rang für Lastschrifteinzug kommen Sichheitshinweis Wir werden nie per Telefon oder E-Mail nach ihren Daten Fragen wie Passwort und so geben sie nie an dritte Ihre Daten raus wie z.b Passwort *




Man kann davon ausgehen dass das ein Fakeshop ist. Da wird niemals Ware ankommen


----------



## doubler88 (19 November 2015)

Jap, Rechtschreibfehler und seltsames "Deutsch" in den AGBs [emoji1]


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2015)

Doubler, Du bist hier gern gesehen - aber wenn ich Dich irgendwann nochmal hier sehe *und* Du fragst wie Du Dein Geld von dem Laden wiederkriegst - dann beiß ich Dir ein Monogramm in den Hintern


----------



## doubler88 (19 November 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Doubler, Du bist hier gern gesehen - aber wenn ich Dich irgendwann nochmal hier sehe *und* Du fragst wie Du Dein Geld von dem Laden wiederkriegst - dann beiß ich Dir ein Monogramm in den Hintern


[emoji23] und das schon nach meinem ersten Beitrag.

Besonders ein Angebot hat mich da fast schwach werden lassen.

www.sparfuchsshop.de/epages/sparfuks-shop.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/sparfuks-shop/Products/MSIGT72

Aber solche Preise gibt es wohl nur im Märchen...


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2015)

Was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein IST meistens auch nicht wahr ...
Das kostet das Teil übrigens normal ...
... roundabout 1800.- mehr wenn ich den andern Preis noch richtig im Kopf habe


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2015)

Die Daten bei Denic sind auch ein wenig abenteuerlich


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2015)

Was ist da abenteuerlich?


----------



## doubler88 (19 November 2015)

Daten bei Denic könnten wohl soweit passen. Nur wenn man unter der Berlin Adresse des Shops googlelt kommt man bei ner Fahrschule raus... [emoji28]


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2015)

Der "Geschäftsführer" ist nicht in der Lage seinen eigenen Namen richtig zu schreiben. Alles sehr dubios. Das Gestammel auf der Webseite sieht nach einem Übersetzungsprogramm aus. Satzzeichen scheint da auch niemand zu kennen

Die USt-IdNr gibt es nicht


----------



## doubler88 (20 November 2015)

Also alles in einem zu viele Warnzeichen. Danke für die Recherche.


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2015)

Wenn Du eine Zeitlang hier mitliest wirst Du beim ersten drübergucken bei verschiedenen Seiten schon am ersten Bauchgefühl (das Du ja auch schon hattest) merken was müffelt ...
Das ist sogar bei vielen so daß sie es EIGENTLICH wußten.
Das sind dann immer die Posts die ungefähr so lauten:

Ich habe da einen Shop mit unheimlich günstigen Sachen gefunden und was bestellt. Ging nur Vorkasse.
Als ich das Geld überwiesen hatte wurde ich mißtrauisch und dann habe ich doch mal bei Google nachgesehen und dieses Forum gefunden
Bitte helft mir mein Geld wieder zu kriegen...


----------



## Goblin (20 November 2015)

Hab bis jetzt keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Da gehts wahrscheinlich nur ums Datensammeln um dann mit den Daten irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu machen


----------



## doubler88 (20 November 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Da gehts wahrscheinlich nur ums Datensammeln um dann mit den Daten irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu machen


Fiktive Bestellung ausgeführt? [emoji16]


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2015)

Obacht Jungs mit solchen Spielchen ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 November 2015)

Mal abgesehen von allen sonstigen Merkwürdigkeiten:
Ein Online-Shop, der die Preise ohne Mwst. ausweist, weil er sich auf die Kleinunternehmerregelung beruft. Wenn ich so etwas ernsthaft betreiben möchte, besonders bei solchen Schnäppchenpreisen, sind 50.000€ Umsatz schnell erreicht.


----------



## passer (23 November 2015)

20€ Aufpreis für Zahlung Skrill.
Rechnung nach 8-ter Bestellung per Vorauskasse.

Also klar, das wird nichts für Schnäppchenjäger.

Und die Shopsoftware / Design erinnert mich an einen anderen alten Kandidaten, wenn auch dieses Design nicht typisch für Fakeshops ist.


----------



## passer (13 Januar 2016)

Ergänzung; Kontodaten werden gefordert bei der Bestellung, obwohl aktuell die Bezahlung nur per Vorauskasse erfolgt.
Holzauge, da kann man Geld abbuchen, sich an Einzahlung des Kunden erfreuen, und die Ware nicht liefern.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2016)

Naja zumindest die Abbuchung kann man ja immer 13 Monate lang widerrufen (zurückfordern), wenn keine Lastschrifteinzugsgenehmigung vorliegt.


----------



## Emanuel (24 Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

leider habe ich bei diesem Shop bestellt und per Vorauskasse bezahlt (im November 2015). Was soll ich sagen: die Ware ist nie angekommen (hätte am 22.12 geliefert werden sollen). Mir wurde zwar gesagt, dass sie mir mein Geld zurücküberweisen, das ist bis heute aber auch nicht angekommen. Man bekommt immer nur irgendwelche Ausreden, warum der Laptop verschollen ist und warum das Geld noch nicht zurücküberwiesen wurde. Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, was ich jetzt machen soll/kann? Einfach zur nächsten Polizei gehen und ne Anzeige wegen Betrug aufgeben oder nen Rechtsanwalt einschalten (hab leider keine Rechtschutzversicherung).
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2016)

In diesem Thread hier und den unten verlinkten lesen - alles das gleiche Thema

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ies-de-ps4himmel-de-kaeufererfahrungen.49731/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-bei-monstertechnik-de-monstertechnik-co.50031/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-com-berrytec24-de-elektronik-gmbh-net.49916/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...lektronik-com-bayern-hardware-com-2015.49667/

Aber egal was Du machst - von Deiner Kohle kannst Du Dich zu 99,99% bereits jetzt verabschieden


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2016)

Ein Anwalt kann da nur etwas ausrichten, wenn der Betreiber des Shops wirklich greifbar ist - was hier ja wohl nicht der Fall ist. Wie weiter oben beschrieben, dürften hier falsche Angaben bei der Domainregistrierung und beim Impressum gemacht worden sein.

Allenfalls kann die Polizei versuchen, denjenigen zu greifen, dem das Konto gehört, auf das eingezahlt wurde. Dieser wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich ein sogenannter "Muli" sein. Von Mulis ist in der Regel nichts mehr zu holen, die werden mit 5-stelligen Forderungen konfrontiert und sind sofort privatinsolvent.


----------



## doubler88 (25 Januar 2016)

Emanuel schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> leider habe ich bei diesem Shop bestellt und per Vorauskasse bezahlt (im November 2015). Was soll ich sagen: die Ware ist nie angekommen (hätte am 22.12 geliefert werden sollen). Mir wurde zwar gesagt, dass sie mir mein Geld zurücküberweisen, das ist bis heute aber auch nicht angekommen. Man bekommt immer nur irgendwelche Ausreden, warum der Laptop verschollen ist und warum das Geld noch nicht zurücküberwiesen wurde. Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, was ich jetzt machen soll/kann? Einfach zur nächsten Polizei gehen und ne Anzeige wegen Betrug aufgeben oder nen Rechtsanwalt einschalten (hab leider keine Rechtschutzversicherung).
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Leider muss ich Hippo zustimmen. Sehr mühsam bei solchem Betrug seine Kohle zurück zu bekommen [emoji49]


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2016)

doubler88 schrieb:


> Leider muss ich Hippo zustimmen. Sehr mühsam bei solchem Betrug seine Kohle zurück zu bekommen [emoji49]


Um genau zu sein - Lotto zu spielen dürfte da eher zum Erfolg führen ...


----------

